# Audio - Subwoofers?



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

I've noticed when going through a lot of the professional haunts that there seems to be a constant rumble from a subwoofer on an ambient track, and adds to a ton of the suspense of a haunt, works the same way it does in movies.

Just wondering what you all are doing or think for this? Our haunt is fairly spread out so I think it would take multiple subs. Ideally I think a powered subwoofer that does not require an amplifier would be the easiest. Any options out there to do this? Thoughts? Cost effective ways? 

Thanks! 
Tyler
BlackForest


----------



## clarose_lapro (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello Tyler greetings from St. Louis. My thoughts on the subjects are this. One way or another you will have to get the audio signal and ppower to the sub wether you use a self powered speaker or not. So either way you need to run cable or cables to each location. Most powered PA speakers allow you to daisy chain the signal which can make this easy however if you go the home audio rout the cheaper powered subs do not have that option. What is the distance between the source and the speaker(s)? Whats the budget? How long will it be operating 1 day? 2weeks? 1 month? Permanent Installation?

Sounds like to me you need something for a functional commercial haunt so you may want to look at the 70V audio system. The link below has some 70V outdoor subwoofer which could be a cheaper option. They are not difficult to wire but does require a PA. Lots of options out there.

http://www.parts-express.com/tic-tfs50wg-8-subwoofer-w-2-satellite-outputs-white-granite--302-174


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It definitely adds to the haunt experience. I've used regular stereo's connected to house speakers, portable radios, pa systems,pc speakers connected to mp3 players and I even used one of those small practice guitar amps for a prop scream. Probably wasn't good on the amp, but I got it cheap at a pawn shop.

Keep in mind it doesn't have to be one source for your audio track. I've used multiple systems with different tracks. Deep bass rumble in the dark maze/hallway. Crickets, owls and digging sounds in the cemetery. Screaming and banging sounds somewhere else...

I've bought used equipment from thrift stores, garage sales, goodwill, etc...I've borrowed equipment from friends, and even bought new stuff. 

I think adding any audio to your haunt can only be an improvement. Even if it's just white noise from an old tv in a dark room.


----------



## clarose_lapro (Oct 7, 2015)

I completely agree with Joker it is about making the most out of anything you have access to. I use three channel audio for the front of my house 1) stereo speakers connected to a home theater audio receiver for the thunder and environmental sounds 2) a dewalt boom box for the voice tracks of the grave robbers 3) small speakers hooked up to ipod for the grave yard sounds which is mainly footsteps on leaves and other light creeps noises. Of course this only goes live for 8 hours on Halloween night though. 

One place I found to get great deals on speakers and small bookshelf type systems is Goodwill. Even if the speaker doesn't completely work you can always use it for parts and build your own out of cabinet.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

I can see ambient low frequency rumble working for the right sort of haunt, but my preference for "subsonic" bass is to use it as a special effect to enhance a routine. Examples in my setup: a 15 inch dual voice coil subwoofer in a acoustic suspension cabinet, driven by a 200 RMS watt per channel amp provides appropriately deep, strong rumble during a lightning routine that runs when TOTs get near the front door of our house. 

And I use a smaller but still punchy Cambridge Soundworks sub to add selective deep bass to the seance performance of my animated skeleton. When he ask the spirits to "give us a sign," the audience gets creeped out when the response is three loud, deep, ground-shaking thuds instead of the expected light knocks.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Glad to know you are wanting to incorporate a sub in your haunt. I believe it is one of the most overlooked aspects of haunt audio. I have 3 10" subs in my truck powered by 1,100watts and let me tell you, there are a lot of low notes in haunt music by guys like Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana. And yes, I do drive around listening to haunt soundtracks.

I believe what you are looking for is something like this,




to have as a constant track underneath all your other music and sound effects. Am I right? If you message me directly, I can extend it for you and send it to you as an mp3 so you can us it in your haunt. Better hurry, because I have other audio projects that I am working on at the moment.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like some fairly serious audio gear dedicated to this, and that is one issue with bass - you need to throw fairly serious wattage at it go get a good 'thump'. Since the OP mentioned 'cost effective', I would mention a couple of points:

I suspect the biggest 'bang for the buck' in actual 'sound' would be to have the speaker in a room (to help reflect and amplify the sound - versus outside where the energy would dissipate). Then use a tone generator (google various free ones on line) to find the natural resonance point of the room. For an actual sound track, you might sweep that resonance frequency a few Hz on either side to account for the resonance changing slightly as the room fills with people, etc.

You might also consider 'bass shakers' - not an actual speaker - more of an electric coil vibrator. You could add a couple of these to a floor, platform, chair, etc and send sub-sonic vibrations into the 'guest'.

Lastly, don't underestimate the effectiveness of a good mechanical 'whack' on a wall, floor, chair, etc. Something always seems creepy about thuds and clunks coming up from under the floorboards.


----------

